# JV and BMW serve some Jerez smackdown



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Today's times... JV was in the V8.

Tiempos de hoy: 1.-Jacques Villeneuve (BMW-Sauber) 1.18.752 (101v) 2.-Pedro
de la Rosa (Mclaren) 1.19.533 (94v) 3.-Ricardo Zonta (Toyota) 1.19.805 (60v) 4.-
Jarno Trulli (Toyota) 1.19.870 (77v) 5.-Alex Wurz (Mclaren) 1.20.219 (111 v) 6.-
Marc Gene (Ferrari) 1.20.246 (111v) 7.-Markus Winkelhock (Midland) 1.20.856
(52v) 8.-Roman Rusinov (Midland) 1.21.990 (29v) 9.-Christian Albers (Midland)
1.22.683 (25v) 10.-Fabrizio del Monto (Midland) 1.24.350 (27v)


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Even though it most likely doesn't mean much it is encouraging nonetheless. Anyone have a link to pics of the look of the new BMW-Sauber livery? The new Williams midnight blue looks pretty nice I must admit.


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

WILLIA///M said:


> Even though it most likely doesn't mean much it is encouraging nonetheless. Anyone have a link to pics of the look of the new BMW-Sauber livery? The new Williams midnight blue looks pretty nice I must admit.


I'm not sure there is new livery yet. I checked out the gallery at www.itv-f1.com and it looked like Heidfeld and JV were driving BMW V8s with the Sauber livery.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting.

JV fastest lap was set on the last of 101 that he drove (light fuel load?).

de la Rosa drove the McLaren V10 unstricted/normal air intake, but with only 8 cylinders firing. Quite the simulation!


.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Probably was a light fuel load at the end, but the better news is that they were pushing hard at the end and the engine stayed together.


----------



## Ghunger (Nov 23, 2005)

Found this pic of it. I'd love to see some better shots though

http://www.formula1.com/news/3913.html

Looks like test colors though, Pretty plain


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Let's just hope that JV comes through this year and the only thing he runs out of is excuses.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Ghunger said:


> Found this pic of it. I'd love to see some better shots though
> 
> http://www.formula1.com/news/3913.html
> 
> Looks like test colors though, Pretty plain


They just signed a deal with O2 so that could possibly chage the color scheme a bit. But their colors seem to be blue and white as well.


----------

